# Paying for education



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

minetruly said:


> I am just starting to look into beginning a career as an electrician. I am an excellent student, but have been unable to afford to return to any type of college or trade school. I've gotten a flyer from the employment center about a combination apprenticeship/training to be an electrician through IECTP.
> 
> Electrician has been a trade that has appealed to me, but like other careers I assumed the cost of education would be out of my reach. This flyer has given me hope, though. What are the chances I can find a paid apprenticeship with free education? And if the education isn't free, what can I expect it to cost, and what scholarships or assistance programs are available? I've already used up my undergraduate student loans obtaining a useless liberal arts degree.
> 
> I live in Texas.


Go to your local IBEW union hall and ask for an app. They pay YOU to go to school. (Well....you have to work for it but, you earn while you learn.)
Previous experience is a plus, but not necessary.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

In addition to the union, you should apply for jobs with local contractors. 

The necessary education, if any, depends on your area. Everywhere is different. 

In my state there is no requirement for education. It would be good for someone who wants to be an electrician to take courses, but not necessary. 

While the laws here are statewide, it might be different in your state. It might be only the county or town that has licensing requirements. 

You should post where in Texas you are located so someone from that area can give you more specific info.


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

https://www.tdlr.texas.gov/App_Online/AppPathBegin.asp?apptype=032AN1

I live in Texas. I copied a link to TDLR's website where you will need to pay $20 to get your Apprentice License. This is the first thing you do.

Second: Decide if you want to go Union or Open Shop. I have been Open Shop for my career, and not once have I been laid off nor had to go on unemployment. There are pro/ cons either way. Work stability, training, etc. 

If you go Open, tell your prospective employer you have already researched the IEC program and that is what you want to do. IEC provides decent training after work hours. Some employers here will pay for it, books and all if you Ace the program.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Been IBEW ever since I moved to Texas. Only been laid off when I want to be. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGGT said:


> Been IBEW ever since I moved to Texas. Only been laid off when I want to be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



:vs_clap:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MXer774 said:


> :vs_clap:


Didn't want the guy the wrong impression based off your post. A lot of people down here think union guys are laid off a lot. Good workers stay working regardless of which side of the fence they're on.

Union just tends to pay better overall, there's a more secure track to raises along with the education. The job security you can find in the union extends beyond any one employer. Not having to re-negotiate a high standard of wages, benefits, and retirement if you get laid off or decide to quit is where the security is.


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gotcha, I was mostly messing with you.

I've got some buds in our local and they do well. They had better training and better benefits that I had. 

Overall, I'm pleased where the path I chose has landed me.

Individual results WILL vary depending upon what one puts in to this (like anything).

My first post: I didn't mean to knock IBEW if I did. I wrote that pretty quick with little thought behind it. Just wanted to let the dude know that first thing is the TDLR Apprentice License. After that, he must choose which path he would like to take.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

The strength of the union varies by market.
Haven't worked there.
But never herd any good about the TX IBEW.
Proof is in the numbers.
Look at the total membership in the local hall and pay rate vs non-union.
If you can find job listings on CL almost daily that offer the same or better.
Or you look around town and it's being built non-union.
Follow the work and money.

You may find companies ready to put you to work right away and pay for your apprenticeship in the job listings. 

IBEW is great too. It's a long process to get started. No guarantee to get in the apprenticeship or which year. Nothing stopping you from trying both directions.

In the time being get docs in order (TDRL apprentice or helper card?) and find any related work. Even a job as a laborer on a construction site is a step in the right direction. There is a lot to learn about safety, the job site, and way things are run.


----------

